# Thinking of a move



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello, thanks for accepting me onto the forum. Originally from UK we have lived in Turkey for 6 years but feel we need a change for various reasons.

Can anyone possibly give us contacts for trustworthy (see you learn when in Turkey!) rental companies for both Kos and Samos.

I am aware there is no utopia out there but have been in Greece a lot for holidays and day visits, if we can do 6 years in Turkey I am hopeful my wife and I can face most problems.

Look forward to any replies.


----------



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

I take it there are places to rent or should I a) look elsewhere or b) join a different forum.


----------



## The_Meercats (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry no one has replied to your post Greenman, we have recently joined here hoping to ask questions and gain some useful information from people who have already made the move, but have to say it does all seem rather quiet in here doesn't it?
I don't know anything about Kos or Samos but I hope you get the information you need 
Good luck with your move.


----------



## Whisky-Mullet (Sep 5, 2016)

*Sorry, no help*

Hopefully you'll get a response soon.


----------



## Kangen Henry (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
Just joined and wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello Greeman, it seems only new members are reacting to your question.. Here's another one..

I'm Dutch and last year rented a house on Corfu for 4 months (300 per month)'.

If you can find someone to translate, you could ask around on the Dutch Greece-forum. I know there are a few members living on Samos. There is a category: living and working in Greece ("wonen en werken in Griekenland").

The name of the forum is: Oriste jóuw Griekenlandforum.

Good luck! Coby


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

P.S. I found my house by just asking every Greek person I met during a holiday.


----------



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

To be honest I have joined a Kos based fb page and have had some answers, it seems difficult to get a response, in Turkish forums people fall out at the drop of a hat here its the opposite, maybe a warning sign??


----------

